# How to fix broken return spring in Dura Ace 7800 shift/brake lever?



## rrr12

Reposting in this forum....


I have a broken return spring in a Dua Ace 7800 shift/brake lever.

Anyone experienced with making this repair? 
Does anyone know of any shops in northern Calif able to make this fix?

Where can I get the replacement spring?

Am I screwed? The lever is only 3 yrs old.....


thanks!


----------



## PlatyPius

Remove shifters.

Throw in trash can.

Buy SRAM or Campy replacements.


----------



## maxxevv

You can get the parts list from here:

[For 7800:

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t.../ST/EV-ST-7800-2258_v1_m56577569830609263.pdf

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t.../ST7800/SI-6JA0A_En_v1_m56577569830610604.pdf

For 7801:
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...T-7801_ST-7803-2435_v1_m56577569830609264.pdf

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...001/SI_6JA0C_001_En_v1_m56577569830621413.pdf

The part numbers for the return spring for 7800 and 7801 are different. Do check carefully when ordering. 

But you need item 17, which came together with your original purchase of the 7800 levers. Your LBS, if they are professional enough should be able to order the part and fix it up for you. Its a little finicky but not the most difficult to install by a long shot.


----------



## rrr12

Thanks for the info everyone. 
My LBS says that they can fix this for ~$30. Not a big deal they say.


----------



## RkFast

PlatyPius said:


> Remove shifters.
> 
> Throw in trash can.
> 
> Buy SRAM or Campy replacements.


Stoppit.

I had TWO SRAM XO shifters and an XO rear mech that blew up on me out of nowhere.

During races.


----------



## PlatyPius

RkFast said:


> Stoppit.
> 
> I had TWO SRAM XO shifters and an XO rear mech that blew up on me out of nowhere.
> 
> During races.


And SRAM did/will replace them, correct?


----------



## Peter_T

Sorry to bump this old thread but I wanted to share this Shimano STI return spring installation cheat: get a piece of round aluminum tubing from your local hardware store (3/32 x .014, 2.38mm). Cut to 3 - 4cm length. Cheap, available almost everywhere, and works fine in place of Shimano's special STI shifter return spring installation tool.


----------



## rcb78

Yeah, but if you are buying the spring from them, just order the tool at the same time, it's less than a buck. I have one stuck to a magnet in the top of my tool box. I actually use it pretty often at the shop, probably a few times a month, handy to have around.


----------



## Peter_T

Wow, I didn't know they were less than a buck! But I wasn't replacing the spring, just putting my shifter back together. I guess my cheat is only good for people in my situation, who don't want to wait on the tool.


----------

